# Toro Question



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

I did search, but I couldn't find anything. Are the new Toro Snowblowers made in the US by Toro, or did they source the production out.

Thanks, still researching my recent purchase. :icon_whistling:k:


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

THE frames are put together in mexico now. the steel for those frames comes from who knows where. and the motors are made to TORO specs over there in china somewhere. that's my story but I am not sticking to it.k:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Smitty4ut said:


> I did search, but I couldn't find anything. Are the new Toro Snowblowers made in the US by Toro, or did they source the production out.
> 
> Thanks, still researching my recent purchase. :icon_whistling:k:


Production was moved to Mexico several years ago. The engines are manufactured by Loncin engines of China, they have a good reputation building motorcycle engines there. The oil drains on the side of the engine right next to the tire.

All the best.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I know some love the predator motors and some don't. But for what it's worth, predator motors are Loncin motors. Written right on the side of every predator motor.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Mexico and China are correct. I, for one, had a disdain for China engines..... Till I got my new Toro. The Loncin engine on it is quieter and smoother then my Honda


----------



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

I know that Toro outsourced some of there lower end mowers to MTD. Did they do the same with the Snowblowers?


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

Smitty4ut said:


> I know that Toro outsourced some of there lower end mowers to MTD. Did they do the same with the Snowblowers?



No its still Toro but the country of origins are now Mexico and China instead of the US


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

NJHonda said:


> No its still Toro but the country of origins are now Mexico and China instead of the US



Soon to be seen on a Carrier product near you too.

Carrier workers' rage over move to Mexico caught on video - Feb. 12, 2016

It's funny how there was such an uproar over imported cars like Honda, Toyota, ... when they first started showing up and now the only "American Made" snow blower & motor is a Honda. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh


----------



## Vitreous (Feb 10, 2016)

All of the above is correct, but I am completely impressed with my chinese Loncin engine. At least it has a gear-driven METAL camshaft that's bathed in oil instead of a honda OHC wet timing belt system driving a resin (plastic) camshaft. I am also pleased I have an iron cylinder liner on it instead of Honda's nikasil like coating for an air-cooled engine.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

the clones definitely run smoother and quieter then the honda gc consumer engines. between a gx engine a gx engine is just slightly quieter but not enough to make a big difference. both run just as smooth as each other and just pur


----------



## Smitty4ut (Feb 9, 2016)

Thanks for the good info. So far my LCT engine runs good, and starts very easily. As I posted on another thread. I grew up mowing a very large yard, & my churches cemetery. The old Briggs motors, had bushings on the crank shafts, and the cylinders did not have Cast Iron sleeves either. Even with that, they still lasted for years. Kohler used to be one of the only ones that had Cast Iron blocks. I dating myself now.
I also read the Honda now makes their snowblower engines in Thailand. Not sure if that is correct though.


----------



## NJHonda (Feb 8, 2013)

It seems like all the manufactures start of with a good design engine till the bean counters weigh in and want more profit. Then the engineers are forced to redesign an over engineered product to make it cheaper, not last as long and easier to build. The Chinese engines are still at the initial well designed and well built stage.. Soon they will demand more profit and cheapen out too


----------



## SnoThro (Feb 20, 2016)

Regardless of assembled in Mexico or USA Toro does most of the major frame stamping in the States. Assembly, quality control, and overall quality hasn't really changed at all since they introduced the PowerMax series around 2000. Still a nice machine. I also have to agree that Loncin makes a fairly decent motor. Other than the initial teething issues, which effected mostly single stages, they seem to be well built and without many of the quality problems currently plaguing the LCT counterparts found on Ariens. If Toro beefed the frame stiffness back up to 90s era levels they'd have a **** fine machine that could compete with any top tier manufacturer. Its the only minor downside that would stop me from recommending someone drop $1500+ without a second thought. Reliability wise they almost never have major problems.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

ive had a few newer Taiwanese hondas and theres honestly no sacrifice in terms of build quality/fit and finish. the one honda series thats been cheapened A LOT are the gc and gcv series engines. they were designed with one thought in mind-to compete with briggs and stratton on the consumer level because they realized they were losing a lot of sales to briggs because people were not shelling out 800-1500 for commercial grade mowers and equipment anymore. that being said, from a reliability and performance standpoint they are a million times better then a briggs but dont expect to get the hours out of them that you will get from a honda gx or even a clone


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

SnoThro said:


> Regardless of assembled in Mexico or USA Toro does most of the major frame stamping in the States. Assembly, quality control, and overall quality hasn't really changed at all since they introduced the PowerMax series around 2000. Still a nice machine. I also have to agree that Loncin makes a fairly decent motor. Other than the initial teething issues, which effected mostly single stages, they seem to be well built and without many of the quality problems currently plaguing the LCT counterparts found on Ariens. If Toro beefed the frame stiffness back up to 90s era levels they'd have a **** fine machine that could compete with any top tier manufacturer. Its the only minor downside that would stop me from recommending someone drop $1500+ without a second thought. Reliability wise they almost never have major problems.


Back in the year of 1993. Brand new My DAD dropped 1700.00 on that POWERSHIFT I have now. the powermax line was born unto us. in the year 2005.


----------

